# macbook : coque coupante



## galliwog (11 Juin 2006)

bonjour,

comme beaucoup j'ai craqué sur le nouveau macbook.
je possédais précédemment un ibook 12".

j'ai l'habitude d'utiliser mon ordinateur sur les genoux et je trouve que les bords du macbook sont plutot désagréables car coupants.
avez-vous rencontré ce même problème ? l'avez-vous réglé ? si oui comment ?

merci


manu


----------



## Junk (11 Juin 2006)

Oui, avec une bonne paire de gants de bûcheron  C'est pour ça que les touches du Macbook sont si espacées


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2006)

t'as aussi la methode dite du castor !! 
Voir la pièce jointe 10941


----------



## galliwog (12 Juin 2006)

j'envisage sérieusement de passer un petit coup de cutter sur l'arrête pour éviter de me faire mal.


----------



## Imaginus (12 Juin 2006)

C'est la que le cutter derape et "Ho mon dieu!" Une famille entiere victime d'un cutter fou.


Fait pas ca tu vas faire pire que mieux. Les bords tranchants vont s'arrondir d'eux meme


----------



## galliwog (12 Juin 2006)

on est pas tous manchots .... 

je n'ai pas l'intention d'utiliser mes mains pour arrondir du plastique dur.


----------



## Junk (12 Juin 2006)

Bah non, ne fait pas ça, pense que si tu veux le revendre un jour, il n'aura plus la même valeur ...

Enfin pour ce que j'en dis ...

Et puis tu as peut être une mauvaise position des mains ...

Ca ne doit pas non plus être coupant au point de te blesser ??? Tu n'as pas encore les mains taillé ou en sang ???


----------



## kennymac (12 Juin 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, ne fait pas ça, pense que si tu veux le revendre un jour, il n'aura plus la même valeur ...
> 
> Enfin pour ce que j'en dis ...
> 
> ...



Il doit être le 1° à avoir un MacBook rouge


----------



## philire (12 Juin 2006)

... et attention de ne pas s'approcher trop près, y'en a un, comme ça, qui s'est tranché la gorge...


----------



## ThoMacbook (12 Juin 2006)

Faut pas exagéré... J'ai toujours mon Macbook sur les genoux et je n'ai jamais trouver que les bords étais plus tranchant que ça... A la rigueur il est un peu chaud sur les jambes, mais pas tranchant ça c'est sur.

Au pire, lève tes poignés


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2006)

Grossi.


----------



## Imaginus (12 Juin 2006)

Il a des actions chez Weight Watchers


----------



## hermios (12 Juin 2006)

Franchement, il y a des fois où je rigole bien..


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

parrait qu'ils ont retrouvé un type avec les mains coupées ,un macbook brulant fondu sur les cuisses.


----------



## ThoMacbook (12 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> parrait qu'ils ont retrouvé un type avec les mains coupées ,un macbook brulant fondu sur les cuisses.



   LOL


----------



## cake (12 Juin 2006)

ou sinon porte plainte contre la firme apple et devient millionnaire suite à un procès fleuve ultra médiatisé.

je vois que ça... pour l'instant.


----------



## galliwog (12 Juin 2006)

ben c suffisamment aiguisé pour faire mal aux paumes.
moi je pense qu'il aura plus de valeur, si c'est à peu près agréable de bosser dessus.


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

galliwog a dit:
			
		

> ben c suffisamment aiguisé pour faire mal aux paumes.
> moi je pense qu'il aura plus de valeur, si c'est à peu près agréable de bosser dessus.


Dans ce cas là, n'hesite pas! Colle de la moquette!


----------



## kennymac (12 Juin 2006)

Peut être que du scotch transparent pourrait suffire à atténuer ce côté "tranchant" du MacBook... et ça ne se verrait pas (de trop).


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Peut être que du scotch transparent pourrait suffire à atténuer ce côté "tranchant" du MacBook... et ça ne se verrait pas (de trop).


et surtout ça peut s'enlever le jour ou tu le revends


----------



## daftinc (12 Juin 2006)

L'idée du scotch n'es pas mauvaise,je naurais pa mieux dit
PS: je n'avais jamais autant ri devant un forum lol


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

daftinc a dit:
			
		

> L'idée du scotch n'es pas mauvaise,je naurais pa mieux dit
> PS: je n'avais jamais autant ri devant un forum lol


pour sur


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2006)

Je suis embêté : je voulais commander un macbook mais là j'hésite.
Avec tout ce qu'on raconte, je n'aurais plus aucune excuse pour arriver pas rasé. Si je prétends avoir oublié mon rasoir, on va me rétorquer "et ton macbook alors, il sert à quoi !"


----------



## kennymac (12 Juin 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je suis embêté : je voulais commander un macbook mais là j'hésite.
> Avec tout ce qu'on raconte, je n'aurais plus aucune excuse pour arriver pas rasé. Si je prétends avoir oublié mon rasoir, on va me rétorquer "et ton macbook alors, il sert à quoi !"



Si on te fait cette remarque, tu sort ton MacBook de ta poche (enfin de ton sac) et tu te rase "en direct"


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Si on te fait cette remarque, tu sort ton MacBook de ta poche (enfin de ton sac) et tu te rase "en direct"



Tu crois que l'écran est assez brillant pour, qu'en plus, ça serve de miroir ?


----------



## kennymac (12 Juin 2006)

Comme quoi... il est bien foutu ce MacBook.
Ils ont pensé à tout chez Apple


----------



## terkou (12 Juin 2006)

En plus vu la chaleur tu peux faire cuire tes oeufs le matin!! c'est tout simplement géniale! 
apple à inventer le premier ordinateur portable suisse!! 

et puis si tu par en camping, c'est pratique: pas besoin de rasoir ni de buta....


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

le tout dans une ambiance post 70's psyché des plus sympas graces à l'exceptionnelle qualité de la remanence de la dalle


----------



## Junk (12 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> parrait qu'ils ont retrouvé un type avec les mains coupées ,un macbook brulant fondu sur les cuisses.



:love::love:


----------



## philire (13 Juin 2006)

si tu peux te raser, et planer avec son esprit psyché, parce qu'il faut savoir qu'il rémane, brille, brûle, gondole, change de couleur... 
ils auraient dû aller jusqu'au bout du concept, et l'appeler le MadBouc


----------



## samoussa (13 Juin 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> si tu peux te raser, et planer avec son esprit psyché, parce qu'il faut savoir qu'il rémane, brille, brûle, gondole, change de couleur...
> ils auraient dû aller jusqu'au bout du concept, et l'appeler le MadBouc


la pub s'aurait été tout simplment *Get A Mad*   Y'a pas, ça dechire


----------



## philire (13 Juin 2006)

galliwog a dit:
			
		

> j'envisage sérieusement de passer un petit coup de cutter sur l'arrête pour éviter de me faire mal.


Ça craint, on rigole mais on a pas de nouvelles de galliwog. Ça commence à devenir inquiétant...


----------



## samoussa (13 Juin 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Ça craint, on rigole mais on a pas de nouvelles de galliwog. Ça commence à devenir inquiétant...


surtout qu'il a pas precisé de quelle arrête il parlait


----------



## Junk (14 Juin 2006)

Le site www.macplus.net fait état de ce soucis dans un test du Macbook (noir)

Je cite : " les bords du Macbook peuvent irriter les poignets car les arêtes sont saillantes, finition à désirer à ce sujet par rapport au Macbook Pro. "

 :mouais:

C'est toi qui a fait le test  * galliwog ?? :love:
*


----------



## sandrine91 (14 Juin 2006)

interessant ce test de macplus ! je vous conseille de le lire   il remontera le moral de ceux qui ont encore des doutes sur la qualité de la machine


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

n'hésitez pas à repondre à mon "super sondage réalisé par mes soins" juste ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142258.


----------



## Cricri (19 Août 2006)

http://www.centre-des-abrasifs.com/fr/Frb2.htm


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2006)

Cessez de vous moquer : c'est vrai !

Mackie a perdu ses testiboules comme ca.


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas là, n'hesite pas! Colle de la moquette!



Oui, sur MacG, on a de la SuperMoquette    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

bonjour
j'aimerais savoir si tous les powerbook sont en alu et sont de la même couleur 

merci d'avance


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2006)

lam a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> j'aimerais savoir si tous les powerbook sont en alu et sont de la même couleur
> 
> merci d'avance



Mais de rien.


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2006)

sujet trash  direction le bar  ban en perspective


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sujet trash  direction le bar  ban en perspective



Merci, Mackie ! Je prends !


----------



## Cricri (19 Août 2006)

Sujets sérieux :

Sharp Edges? 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=2343147&#2343147

why is my macbook so sharp?
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=2407033&#2407033

Sharp Edge wrist rest on White Macbook
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=2518164&#2518164


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2006)

lam a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> j'aimerais savoir si tous les powerbook sont en alu et sont de la même couleur
> 
> merci d'avance



Quatre fois valent mieux qu'une ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

galliwog a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'habitude d'utiliser mon ordinateur sur les genoux et je trouve que les bords du macbook sont plutot désagréables car coupants.



*C'EST BIEN FAIT!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

Euh... &#231;a n'a rien &#224; foutre l&#224; ou je me trompe ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Août 2006)

*Ce sujet est important pour nous, messieurs !*
Alors que déjà un sombre péril planait sur les coucougnettes et la fertilité des possesseurs d'ordinateurs portables qui utiliseraient leurs machines posées sur les genoux, voilà maintenant que les arêtes coupantes des macbooks risqueraient de nous émasculer !!!

NON MERCI APPLE !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

Et parlera-t-on un jour du calvaire enduré par toutes celles qui sont cassé un ongle sur le clavier de leur portable? Hein?!?


----------



## Cricri (20 Août 2006)

Puisqu'il n'y a pas moyen de parler sérieusement :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToAXYMRGWQ4


----------



## fredintosh (20 Août 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'il n'y a pas moyen de parler sérieusement :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToAXYMRGWQ4


Sauf que là, il n'y a VRAIMENT aucun rapport. :rateau: 

Comme ici, d'ailleurs...  

C'est ton truc, ça, hein, de poster des vidéos nazes un peu partout ?


----------



## Cricri (20 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que là, il n'y a VRAIMENT aucun rapport. :rateau:
> 
> Comme ici, d'ailleurs...
> 
> C'est ton truc, ça, hein, de poster des vidéos nazes un peu partout ?



Oui j'ai fait ça 2 fois depuis 2001. Un coup de blues sans doute. Ou une provocation devant l'inanité de certains posts. 

Au fait, l'adresse de The Secret Diary of Steve Jobs a changé.
C'est maintenant http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/

Sacré problème tout de même ce défaut de conception des Macbooks.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (20 Août 2006)

Forcément Apple aiguise les Macbooks avec ça   :


----------



## Cricri (20 Août 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Forcément Apple aiguise les Macbooks avec ça   :


Merci d'être revenu au sujet.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Août 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'être revenu au sujet.




*MAUDIT  SOIT*
le fieffé modérateur qui a balancé ce sujet au bar hein !


----------



## Cricri (20 Août 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *MAUDIT  SOIT*
> le fieffé modérateur qui a balancé ce sujet au bar hein !



Il n'a probablement pas de MacBook  !


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a probablement pas de MacBook  !



bientôt sur vos écrans


----------



## Cricri (20 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bientôt sur vos écrans



Listen now!
http://www.barminski.com/frame/sunscreen.html


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce sujet est important pour nous, messieurs !*
> Alors que déjà un sombre péril planait sur les coucougnettes et la fertilité des possesseurs d'ordinateurs portables qui utiliseraient leurs machines posées sur les genoux, voilà maintenant que les arêtes coupantes des macbooks risqueraient de nous émasculer !!!


Je rassure la populace, même si elle se moque d'être rassurée : malgré plus d'un mois d'utilisation de mon macbook (pas très intensive, l'utilisation : pendant les vacances, il y a bien d'autres choses à faire que tripatouiller le  clavier d'un ordi pour voir s'il bronze), j'ai conservé, semble-t-il, mon intégrité corporelle. J'en conclus qu'un macbook est nettement moins dangereux qu'un marteau, un tournevis trop glissant, un cutter fatigué, une porte qui claque, etc. je ne vais pas vous raconter ma vie non plus.

Donc, le macbook est dangereux certes, mais pas plus que le reste et moins qu'un laguiole mal maîtrisé, alors vivez avec vos moyens : achetez un macbook plutôt que tous ces outils pour parfait bricoleur, lesquels risquent bien plus de conduire vos amis à parler de vous à l'imparfait.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2006)

Moi j'en conclus que &#231;a n'a d&#233;finitivement pas sa place ici, et qu'il vaut mieux fermer avant que &#231;a ne tranche.

Si &#231;a vous pique, mettez des gants.


----------

